# guides



## bcbouy (Sep 14, 2018)

do any of you use the single axle chine guides on your boat trailers? i'm looking for ways to make it a little easier for me to load the boat when i'm by myself,especially when i'm loading on a tidal river.just wondering if they make it easier than the vertical guides i have mounted on it now.do they mount tight to the hull?


----------



## DaleH (Sep 14, 2018)

You mean side 'bunk boards' like this? They are only a few inches off the hull when fully and correctly loaded, but they aren't in the way whilst loading as the further back the hull is on the trailer, the taller off the bunks the hull is. I need them due to saltwater use of the boat and current, plus steep ramps (9-1/2' tides here!).

I will admit that I remove them every Spring so that I can paint a good waterline with the AF paint ... that's the only pain in the arse with them ...


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 14, 2018)

no,not that style.ez loader has a type that is solid galvanized that have a polymer surface and they appear to mount on the trailer low to the hull and are not as long .


----------



## turbotodd (Sep 14, 2018)

I've got the standard bunk guides on mine. They're not really needed. I use the boat in different areas in the state from larger lakes to slow moving creeks to swift rivers and have never had the need for any guides. I think the first time I used the rig they were useful but after that not so much. In the past, I've had trailers that didn't load as well and guides were a requirement!


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Sep 15, 2018)

This is the guides I use on my Shoreland'r trailer.


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 15, 2018)

turbotodd said:


> I've got the standard bunk guides on mine. They're not really needed. I use the boat in different areas in the state from larger lakes to slow moving creeks to swift rivers and have never had the need for any guides. I think the first time I used the rig they were useful but after that not so much. In the past, I've had trailers that didn't load as well and guides were a requirement!


ok, not a very helpful answer to my question,but thanks anyway.the bunks in question are "chine"guides and are a specific type of guide.i'm asking because i have a finite amount of room in my garage to park cars and boats and my rear guides take up alot of that finite room and chine guides appear to offer an alternative to the vertical ones..https://www.marlonproducts.com/media/3424/320-02689_a.jpg?anchor=center&mode=crop&autorotate=true&width=1200&height=675&rnd=131312024950000000


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Sep 15, 2018)

That looks like a great attachment. 

However, it may not contact hull when trailer is at a steep angle, & then the trailer would settle on top of it when you pull out.

I've seen people pad the inside of the fender, maybe that would do the same thing.


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 15, 2018)

i am thinking along those same lines,that's why i'm looking for someone who already uses them.they appear to sit well above bunk glides from all the pics i've seen so far. i usually have my bunks submerged about half way.the ones pictured look to be adjustable and mountable anywhere along the frame.


----------



## DaleH (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow, I admit *those are new to me*, but I can see the concept. However, like others said, I’d be weary of them ... depending on how deep I had the trailer put in and the steepness of the ramp. And ramp steepness you can’t always control. 

If I were on the lake in the level only one up or down a foot or two, I can see them working really well! But in saltwater use, like where I am with 9-1/2’ to 11’ tides ... never mind varying ramp angles, even on the same ramp - no way.

If I had to offer any ONE comment about loading a boat on a trailer, it would be that most people put the trailer in far too deep for best and fastest loading.


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 15, 2018)

most of the lakes i fish don't have a "ramp".they are gravel launches and are usually a very gentle slope,except for the rivers,where these would certainly work better than the side style guides,if they sit close to the hull,and would give me some space to walk thru my garage.my vertical bunks barely reach past the top of my hull when it is sitting level on the trailer and i'm tired of the boat sitting on the top of them when i'm loading,especially in high wind,and they're not adjustable for height,just width.it appears to me that as long as they are partially out of the water the boat will self center and slide down these guides as its pulled out of the water.


----------



## BillPlayfoot (Sep 16, 2018)

Would one of these work?
https://editiondigital.net/publication/?i=478644#{%22issue_id%22:478644,%22page%22:228}


----------



## richg99 (Sep 16, 2018)

Boy, I fully understand your unhappiness with your boat riding up on top of the guideposts. 

I had that issue for a short while when I owned a couple of Carolina Skiffs. The gunnels flared OUT, and if the water was the wrong depth, or I backed in incorrectly, the boat would find the top of the guide and just perch there.

I do find it hard to believe that your guides can't be replaced or extended with longer tubes. Mine have always been made out of PVC. While I could have added a coupler and a short piece of PVC, I chose to just buy a longer piece of PVC and completely replace what came with the package. That solved my "riding on top" issue.

I, also, have never seen the guides that you LINKED us to. If they ride on the bottom of the hull, I'd be worried that somehow I'd scrape a groove or hole in the bottom of my boat.

rich


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 16, 2018)

i could replace them with longer ones.but then i'd have to carpet them.so why not replace them with a maintenance free system? it appears that as long as they are partially out of the water it would be very hard to perch on top of them.they sit a lot farther forward then the ones mounted to the rear like i have now and they don't appear to ride on the bottom of the hull in the google images i've looked at.i'm surprised nobody is using them.i guess i'll pick up a set and give them a try.


----------



## richg99 (Sep 16, 2018)

Looking forward to your report.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 17, 2018)

bcbouy said:


> the bunks in question are "chine"guides and are a specific type of guide.i'm asking because i have a finite amount of room in my garage to park cars and boats and my rear guides take up alot of that finite room and chine guides appear to offer an alternative to the vertical ones..https://www.marlonproducts.com/media/3424/320-02689_a.jpg?anchor=center&mode=crop&autorotate=true&width=1200&height=675&rnd=131312024950000000



Those look pretty interesting and should protect the boat from contacting the fenders while loading. I've seen them on some custom trailers for Jersey Speed Skiffs and they seemed to help load the boats easier.

Here's another chine guide, they look a bit pricey.
https://store.ezloader.com/welded-chine-load-guides-for-single-axle-galvanized

I would think the side bunk guides that are mounted at an angle would do the same job and cost a bit less. I have a roller trailer and with the current in our river, it usually takes me several tries to get it centered correctly. If the trailer is backed too far into the water it won't be on the rear rollers until I pull forward and can drift off center. Those guides would work to help keep it centered as long as you don't back them below the waterline. I want to convert my trailer to bunks so I want to do that before I get any guides.


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 17, 2018)

i was looking at those ez loader ones till i went on the website of the guy i get my trailer tires and other assorted marine stuff from and he has a set of 1'st generation karavan brand for $200. quite a bit cheaper than the ez loaders, and if they don't work out i'm not into them for a ton of $.


----------



## LDUBS (Sep 20, 2018)

I see those chine guides you are talking about on lots of glass bass boat trailers. 

I use the side bunks like Dale showed in his early post - so can't really help with your question.


----------



## muddywaders (Sep 20, 2018)

I made removable load guides using some metal tubing and ABS plastic.The tubing is bolted under the rear crossmember and bent to about 75 deg. and extends 4"(well below top of bunks).Three feet of ABS pipe slides over the tubing and is secured with a pin.The guide contacts only the chine.If the river is running hard where I am launching/retrieving a guide may be removed and the boat floated on or off sideways providing the launch is steep enough.Its a bit flimsy but the boat is always centered.I am sure if you spent some time and money you could fab up a beefier version.cheers m.w.


----------



## Biner2 (Sep 21, 2018)

muddywaders said:


> I made removable load guides using some metal tubing and ABS plastic.The tubing is bolted under the rear crossmember and bent to about 75 deg. and extends 4"(well below top of bunks).Three feet of ABS pipe slides over the tubing and is secured with a pin.The guide contacts only the chine.If the river is running hard where I am launching/retrieving a guide may be removed and the boat floated on or off sideways providing the launch is steep enough.Its a bit flimsy but the boat is always centered.I am sure if you spent some time and money you could fab up a beefier version.cheers m.w.


I use these load guides on my wooldridge Alaskan without any issues , they work great on the rivers I launch at 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Biner2 (Sep 21, 2018)

Biner2 said:


> muddywaders said:
> 
> 
> > I made removable load guides using some metal tubing and ABS plastic.The tubing is bolted under the rear crossmember and bent to about 75 deg. and extends 4"(well below top of bunks).Three feet of ABS pipe slides over the tubing and is secured with a pin.The guide contacts only the chine.If the river is running hard where I am launching/retrieving a guide may be removed and the boat floated on or off sideways providing the launch is steep enough.Its a bit flimsy but the boat is always centered.I am sure if you spent some time and money you could fab up a beefier version.cheers m.w.
> ...


these do not rub tight to the hull of a boat . they are used on most trailers that we load jet boats on at that launch on the Fraser and smaller tidal rivers around Chilliwack BC ( 1hr east of Vancouver) these are generally gravel bars and not a groomed launch 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Sep 21, 2018)

Any one have a picture of a boat, on it's trailer, with these guides?


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 21, 2018)

google images, boat trailer chine guides.i also launch onto the fraser,harrison,coq and the pitt/alouette confluence and it's always just myself loading,unloading so i'm looking for an edge.when it's and outgoing tide it's challenging to say the least.


----------



## Biner2 (Sep 21, 2018)

richg99 said:


> Any one have a picture of a boat, on it's trailer, with these guides?


if you need any more photos let me know what angle you want them taken from








Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## richg99 (Sep 21, 2018)

Thanks for the photos. I never saw anything like that but I can see how they would be very helpful. 

I use tall PVC upright standards, in addition to the side bunks. I've been doing this boat stuff for 50+ years and still learn something all of the time.

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Biner2 (Sep 21, 2018)

sorry for upside down photos need any more photos or info please let me know

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------

